# Megabus returning to California/Nevada markets



## The Journalist (Dec 1, 2012)

Megabus has announced that it will return to the West on December 12, with hubs in Los Angeles (at LAUPT) and San Francisco (at Caltrain.) Reno (actually Sparks) and Las Vegas are destinations, both of which will have their stops at a transit bus terminal.

Link that hopefully goes to the right place edit: yay it does!

I suspect this will be a huge hit with college students here in Reno, considering how many of them are from the Bay Area and Sacramento. Starting service the day before classes end can't be a coincidence. Though going over Donner Pass on a double-decker bus might be vaguely terrifying.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 1, 2012)

Argh, the despicable Megabus and their trash Van Hool TD925s! I hope Greyhound's refurbished DL3s and $15 fares will be able to hold out! Up with Greyhound! Down with Megabus!


----------



## Old man vagabond (Dec 1, 2012)

Please enlighten me on those $15 Greyhound fares. I'm no fan of taking the bus, having in years past gone coast to coast USA several times feeling like a canned sardine. However there are a few trips I'd like to take where bus is the only transit (excluding flying); i.e Albuquerque to El Paso.


----------



## railiner (Dec 1, 2012)

So the parasites are back on the Coast again. Wonder what, if anything, they are paying for their passengers to use the various rail stations they are stopping at?

And speaking of feeling like a 'canned sardine', if you are over 5', 9", watch your head when standing on those double deck Van Hools......


----------



## The Journalist (Dec 1, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Argh, the despicable Megabus and their trash Van Hool TD925s! I hope Greyhound's refurbished DL3s and $15 fares will be able to hold out! Up with Greyhound! Down with Megabus!


It's worth noting that every media source that announced this had a follow-up story noting Megabus's less than perfect safety record. And Greyhound's station location right downtown will likely mean that they don't lose too many passengers. It does seem like Greyhound is serving more passengers here since they started using those newer-looking, blue-liveried buses. Not sure which ones those are.



Old man vagabond said:


> Please enlighten me on those $15 Greyhound fares. I'm no fan of taking the bus, having in years past gone coast to coast USA several times feeling like a canned sardine. However there are a few trips I'd like to take where bus is the only transit (excluding flying); i.e Albuquerque to El Paso.


I can't help you with that itinerary, but there's $15 Greyhound trips RNO-SFO, which is one of the new Megabus routes. I feel like it used to be more than that, so perhaps Megabus coming here is pushing Greyhound's fares down.



railiner said:


> So the parasites are back on the Coast again. Wonder what, if anything, they are paying for their passengers to use the various rail stations they are stopping at?
> 
> And speaking of feeling like a 'canned sardine', if you are over 5', 9", watch your head when standing on those double deck Van Hools......


In Sparks they're using empty space at an, uh, overly future-proofed (read: at least twice as large as it needs to be for the forseeable future) transit bus hub. No idea if they're paying for that or not, but I could find out. I guess they couldn't find a spot to their liking in Reno proper. I think in LA they're using space at a multiple-carrier, city-owned intercity bus terminal, and I imagine they're paying for that. Sacramento and SF's stops appears to be curbside stops a few blocks from their train stations.


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll continue to take the train, TYVM.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 1, 2012)

Any bridges that are in the area should be reinforced. Megabuses and bridges are not the best of friends as of late.

Id much rather Greyhound with their newer fleet of buses.

The new blue buses have a few models.

1 MCI D4505. *new buses* The bus in Swadians avatar is a D4505.

2 Prevost X3-45. *new buses*

3 MCI D4500 *older buses being refitted with new seats and power outlets and wifi*


----------

